# Please tell wat shud i do with these feral kittens ??????



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

i hav a stray cat names leo , he is a male cat and not neutered ...........

a feral cat who roams around the area recently had kittens ,3 of them, and i thnk these r leo's babies cuz one of them is totally like leo , pure white with blue eyes and the other two are grey tabby like their mother and also hav blue eyes but their mother has yellowish eyes .... so i personally feel tht leo is their father............

she has given kittens in our house and the kittens r around 3 weeks old now ........... wat happens is tht wen i feed my cat leo, this feral cat cums closer to eat leo's food ..... at 1st i did not giv her any food but now i also giv her food but i do not allow her to eat from leo's bowl .......

i call her to another corner and she cums closer to me , i throw the food pieces on the floor and she eats..........first she used to take the pieces in her mouth and run and then cum back to get another one , but now she sits their and eats infront of me..... but she is very cautious , if i make a sudden movement she runs away..... the kittens also cum their and eat food and i feed them with my hand........sumtimes they climb on my lap following my hand ........................ it has been two days since i hav been feeding da kittens but still wen i go to them they hiss........... 

plz tell me wat shud i do............... shud i continue this thing of feeding them ??? will the mother feral cat get tamed like this .......and if she does not get tamed , will the kittens get tamed and cum close to me ??
or shud i pick up da kittens after 2 weeks or so and tame them without their mother ????
plz help me out........

and also tell me if feral cats get fully tamed like the house cats and do they become safe to touch and hold ........??????


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

here is a link that can help you

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm

I know that its kind of different from your situation but you can try some of the tips it gives and see how it works. Try and get her spayed maybe she will act differently towards you. Keep taming the kittens so they get used to you cause the mother will most likley tame them to be feral if you dont first.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I would wait another 2 or 3 weeks and bring the kittens inside. It will be very hard to fully tame the kittens while they are still outside with their mother and if you wait too long there is a chance that the kittens will leave ( or their mother will leave and they will follow ). 

And yes if you bring them in while they are still young enough they can be just as tame as a normal house cat. I brought in 2 feral kittens when they were around 8 weeks old and 1 is the sweetest lap cat I have ever had. The other is still a little nervous but she is a big sweetie and follows me around the house  . Good luck and let us know what happens :wink: .


----------

